# Obsessive Nester



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Welp, she's at it again  Muffin is in full blown nesting mode... she has ideal conditions: a new home with lots of dark places to hide, super warm conditions, long daylight hours, and regular food. Perfect time to lay eggs!

Our new place has the bedrooms on the same floor as our common living area and she is a smart cookie so she figured it out very quickly  This is a video of her trying to get under the bedroom door (she can't actually fit under this door) She did this for about a half hour! I've tried to stop her but eventually I just give in and let her be. She gives up after a while. I'm trying to reduce her daylight hours as much as possible, hopefully this blows over soon!

there's also a "videobomb" of Chewy and Chip at the end  Enjoy!





*


----------



## Nokota (Nov 2, 2011)

What's the deal with the wing?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*She has deformed wings, she was like that when I got her. We don't know if she was born that way or if it is from an injury that she had when she was younger  She can't fly, but she is a great climber! we call it her shark fin *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, little Muffin is a determined little girl. 
I hope your efforts to limit her daylight hours help.

Enjoyed seeing little Chewie and Chip too! Always wonderful to see all your beauties, Jill. *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Muffin is the most precious little cockatiel. She is so determined and so curious. It's fun to watch them all together. I don't know how you get anything done, Jill. I'd be playing with them all the time because they are all three characters.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh boy, it really does seem Muffin is looking for a dark place to nestle in, I hope she gets over her very strong nesting instincts soon. 
Good to see little Chewy and Chip in the vid, too.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


jellyblue said:



Muffin is the most precious little cockatiel. She is so determined and so curious. It's fun to watch them all together. I don't know how you get anything done, Jill. I'd be playing with them all the time because they are all three characters.

Click to expand...

They are so much fun! They always keep us on our toes *


----------

